# New To Slide Outs



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

We picked up our new 330FRl Fifth wheel yesterday and are thrilled with it. I have a question about the slide outs since our 1978 Holiday Rambler was born in an age before the slide out was invented. We have four slides on our new fifth wheel. My question is this - is it okay to hook up or unhook with the slides extended or should they always be in for unhooking or hooking upÉ


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback! I always have my slide out in when I hook up. You should have your stabilizer jacks down before you extend the slide outs due to the weight shift.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. I will remember that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

double d said:


> Congrats on your new Outback! I always have my slide out in when I hook up. You should have your stabilizer jacks down before you extend the slide outs due to the weight shift.


There is one caveat to the above recommendation. Most people prefer the trailer have a very slight bias to the road side of the trailer when leveling the trailer. This allows for rain or AC condensate to drain away from the curb side that you spend all your time on. Most people carry leveling blocks but sometimes the 1.5 or 2.0 inches per block is too much. You can pack tons of different blocks to make this happen but that is not always practical. So sometimes I actually use the slide to shift the weight and bias the trailer the way I want it before I put the stabilizers down. No harm , no foul and you will be more comfortable.

You have a fifth wheel and the stabilizers I refer to are under the trailer, not the front legs that you have to extend to raise the pin off the hitch.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Thanks. I will remember that.


----------

